# Expert Boat Detail AWESOME!!!



## Pfatdaddy (Aug 5, 2010)

Chris at Expert Boat Detail finished up detailing my 1999 Seaswirl today...All I can say is WOW!!! My boat looks brand new....I highly suggest if you need your boat detailed give them a call....I will try to post some pictures...Thanks Chris.....


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

He does a great job


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you so much! Expert Boat Detail has been detailing boats since 2006. We take pride in every boat! We sure appreciate you all! Thank you for the work and the reference! Woot woot!!!


----------

